

Improving Putty settings on Windows - lamnk
http://dag.wieers.com/blog/improving-putty-settings-on-windows

======
rbanffy
To Windows users, I strongly advise to use Cygwin instead of any other
solution. You will have a functional Linux-like environment with bash, grep,
sed, awk, python, rsync, scp, ssh, svn, git, X and a whole lot of other
goodies. I hate to admit, but using Windows also allow you to use
Tortoise[Svn|Git] and those two are really fancy tools.

I develop Django apps under Windows and, while Windows is still a kludge,
Cygwin does a great job civilizing it.

Tip: Also install MinTTY and use it as your main "entry point" into Cygwin.
Nobody deserves to use a Windows console.

~~~
gizmo
Why is MinTTY better than putty? Putty is terrific -- why would you want to
put that in a clunky cygwin terminal?

~~~
rbanffy
Putty is an excelent terminal, but that's it. For everything else, you are
stuck with either a Windows command prompt (which is atrocious) and to have
your civilized environment on other machine (usually not reachable when you
are, say, on a plane).

The clunky Cygwin terminal (a bash running inside a Windows text window) is a
thing of the past. I urge you to try either MinTTY (which is part of Cygwin)
or Poderosa (mentioned in a comment to TFA) as shell environments.

Since I never used PuTTY as anything beyond a terminal, I don't know what
magic it can do beyond what MinTTY does, but, since decent set of command-line
environment is a requirement for me, PuTTY doesn't make life under Windows
bearable.

~~~
amalcon
I use coLinux to get around the networking issue. It's sometimes painful (you
need to use a pretty old kernel), but it gets the job done, and it feels a
little more performant to me. It's also nice because I can easily spin up a
"server" if I need it for some special purpose.

~~~
rbanffy
In general, the less performant the better. I can explain: Whatever I make run
fast on my noteboook, will be wicked fast in the production servers.

------
zokier
I'd suggest that you go through settings of any software that you use
regularly, and try out stuff.

